# Can't figure out....



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Whats actually going on in the opening chords to concrete blonde's "Joey".

Its a G5 to a Gsus in the 1st position, or pretty close, at first listen. But it sounds an octave higher or something, or its a different voicing played at or near the 10th fret. Has anyone covered this tune? Plus, that same sound is happening on the solo. What IS that sound??? I watched the video and Mankey plays the solo at the 12th fret position, yet it sounds different to me, kind of a desperate wail - really suits the song IMO. Anyone? Thanks!!

Peter


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Post the mp3 if you've got it. Then maybe someone with an ear(not me) may be able to help you.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes - will do! 

Peter


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

2 guitars: G Gsus4 G G 

One plays it at the 7th fret, other in first position. There's also a drone on the A string at the 10th fret to fatten it up - my mitts never seem to be able to make that stretch and keep the EBG strings sounding clean playing the 7th fret chords. And there's all the chorus & delay going on...

The solo has a pitch shifter coming and going so some but not all notes are an octave higher.

If you can track down a Guitar for the Practicing Musician magazine from March '91, they've got the transcription in it... 

If you're interested in hearing someone else's take on the tune (with pitch shifting bordering on excessive during the solo), shoot me an email. Don't seem to be advanced enough to post MP3's - maybe I should work on that one day. 

Love that Bloodletting album - good luck with the tune.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Fret: 

Thanks much for your insight.

I'll try those voicings in the positions you mention; also a friend has a digitech whammy (1st edition) that I've been offered to try - perhaps I can cop the solo sound with that. This single, seemingly straightforward tune has taken me longer to learn than I thought. Emailed as well -

Peter


----------

